# New consumer installed but failed inspection



## k17byo (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all 

Im new on here so please bare with. 

Changed a cu the other day and it failed on one dis circuit to the garage and lack of isolator's in kitchen and bathroom.
Now ive always had the client agree on remedial works so have never had this problem before!
He doesnt want to spend anymore money as the cu was a fight but was forced to as it was a mess!
What cert should i give?

an EI cert but with no time untill next inspection covered, and write the rest in comments box?

a friend of mine told me to not notify it and give a PIR failure instead

Im not too sure on the PIR!?

Any help would be great


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Is the DIY Chatroom linked with E.T.? Maybe I should get an account there, I like to do plumbing stuff sometimes, asbestos abatement, and landscape architecture. (j/k about the asbestos)


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What is a CU.. :blink::blink:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

To the op== please spell out your question as no one here can figure it out.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

:confused1:I don't understand


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

A consumer Unit is what they call a panel in the UK.

This might get answered in the UK Forum.


----------



## k17byo (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry guys i didn't realise this was a us forum!
I will try another forum.
Oh and yes cu= consumer unit (fuse board)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

k17byo said:


> Sorry guys i didn't realise this was a us forum!
> I will try another forum.
> Oh and yes cu= consumer unit (fuse board)


We have a UK forum but not many members-- I will move it there


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

k17byo said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im new on here so please bare with.
> 
> ...


There are a few factors here that don't make sense?

Some more information would be useful. 

Was the electrical installation suitable for a change of consumer unit?

Further guidance can be found here:-

http://www.esc.org.uk/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/industry/best_practice/BPG6_09.pdf

A change of Consumer Unit would require an Electrical Installation Certificate on completion.

There is no pass or fail with that Certificate as the installer should be correctly installing the Consumer Unit having already assessed the existing installation.

There is a section for comments on the existing installation. See ESC best practice guide for further information.

If the work has been carried out in a domestic property, the job needs to be notified with the local building control (LABC) under Part P of the building Regulations.

Who has failed the installation and for what reason? Has this job been inspected by a government approved scheme field manager?

Finally, a PIR - (Periodic Inspection & Test Report - _for our American friends_) no longer exists. 

The new Report is called an EICR - Electrical Installation Condition Report, however this isn't to be used for a new electrical installation and is to be used to report on the condition of an existing installation only.


----------



## great68 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good points Warren. Main thing, who failed it ? If you mean you think those circuits are not acceptable then maybe you should not have changed the CU.


----------

